# Thunderhawk Gunship



## VX485 (Feb 17, 2011)

I've always wanted one and having talked to the owner of my local he said that they are a massive undertaking and require alot of time a care to build properly. He said i should go on youtube to find videos of how people have put them together but their more video diary style.

So my question is to the members of heresy, do you have a FW thunderhawk? Does it come with instruction on how to build? And do you have any tips on building it?


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

most forge world products dont really have straight forward building guides unfortinatly.


----------



## VX485 (Feb 17, 2011)

I was afraid so, along with costing well over $500 AUD (could make a small new army for that) to get from the UK, i might just have to wait untill it comes in a plastic kit.

If anyone has any tips for building the FW one i would still like to hear them


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I am not sure they will ever make a plastic one. I think the closest you are going to get is a storm raven if you plastic.

You dont see many thunderhawks on many boards. I think people prefer to get titans. If I had the cash I would certainly get one regardless of the stress of putting it together.


----------



## VX485 (Feb 17, 2011)

Well im not getting it with the intention of using it in games, more of a center peice for my DA army


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the chance of ever seeing it in plastic i think is minimal. If you are not familiar with working with larger FW kits i would suggest caution, resin is a bitch to work with and a bitch to paint if your not extremely carefully and follow the rules,also FW kits come with significant chuncks of extra resin that nee to be removed and the only way to remove them is with some form of dremmel or rotary tool, clippers and craftknives simply wont cut the mustard, so your project could spiral in cost if you dont have the right tools. also you need to address things like warped parts without snapping them.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I would say that the chances of it ever coming out in plastic are as slim as some of you think. When the Baneblade plastic came out people were surprised because it was such a big model. the biggest that GW had ever produced. They've since made several large scale models as they've updated armies and with the support that they love to throw the Marines and the way that the storm raven seems to have sold i can easily imagine them deciding that this is the next large scale model to tackle. 

That said if you have the tools to work with then i'd give the FW model a try. I've got a FW shadowsword and whilst it was a pain in the ass to assemble i prefer the look of it to the new plastic one. It feels like an older variant in comparison to the new style and i felt a real accomplishment once i had got all of the fiddly overcast resin piece to stay exactly how i wanted them.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

I've built and painted a hierophant and harridan from forgeworld. Both required heavy duty pinning to support their own weight. I suspect the same would be true of the wings of the thunderhawk. My advice is to treat the hawk as a goal to aim for. Maybe paint a company or two and then reward yourself with thawk. And start off with a fee small projects first like a couple of forge world dreadnoughts.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

There are several great tutorials floating around about how to prep resin. Jewlers saw and like someone mentioned above a dremel is pretty much required for a kit the size of the thunder hawk. Also learn how to pin, that is pretty much a requirement as well to get the model to work properly.


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

You could always make one from plasticard, plenty of tutorials and templates floating around the net
I saw one made from cities of death pieces a couple of years ago, made it look like a small battlefleet gothic cruiser. Planning on build 2 of these starting next month when i have finished working out the dimensions and have the last of the bits i need


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Only couple of things I could add would be;

Mask, 
resin kicks up plenty of fine dust which you don't want to be breathing.
Ideally have a vacuum cleaner nozzle as close to it as you can as you cut to suck it all away clean and tidy.

Hot water, washing up liquid and toothbrush,
Resin always needs a good bath to get rid of the oily film from the casting process, bent parts can be reshaped after a soak in hot water too.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

As said start off small. Get used to learning your way around with the smaller resin kits - such as Space Marine variant armours or vehicle variants/additions. Then perhaps some of the larger variants, such as a Land Raider Achilles kit, or a Dreadnought before attempting a megakit. They're expensive, and you don't want to be ruining it.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> the chance of ever seeing it in plastic i think is minimal. If you are not familiar with working with larger FW kits i would suggest caution, resin is a bitch to work with and a bitch to paint if your not extremely carefully and follow the rules,also FW kits come with significant chuncks of extra resin that nee to be removed and the only way to remove them is with some form of dremmel or rotary tool, clippers and craftknives simply wont cut the mustard, so your project could spiral in cost if you dont have the right tools. also you need to address things like warped parts without snapping them.


Whatever is wrong with using a razor saw to remove these extra bits of resin? I've managed to finish building my warhound titan without any use of expensive tools beyond my standard clippers, modelling knife and razor saw.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I used a jewelers saw to remove my extra chucks and it worked fine as well.


----------

